# I'll Just Stick Them Here



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

Non soda pics from the Columbia show.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

3k$ From Charleston 1840s


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

Edgefield 1840s, many buck$


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

P


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

A


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

T


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

Late 1890s as the one above.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 21, 2010)

S.C.Disp


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> P


 
     That's a creative sales pitch. That boot was made by the American marble & toy co. in Akron,O. around the turn of the century. It's worth a few bucks but not much more than that. 

    Thanks for the great pictures of the all the goodies. It looks like a good time


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 21, 2010)

I wondered about that.  I have one of those sitting in a drawer somewhere.  A friend sent it along with a couple cats,some tiny flower pots, miniature jugs, and a thimble bank.  He told me they were from a dig at an old toy factory.


----------

